# Eigener Webserver und das BGB



## freakcx (6. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, einen eigenen Server zu mieten, um dann Webspace zu vermieten. Hat da jemand Erfahrung, was für rechtlichen oder allgemeine Dinge ich beachten sollte, um mich vor großen Geldstrafen zu schützen? Ich will nicht anschließend für irgendeinen Mist haften müssen, den ich garnicht verbrochen habe.

Wäre für AGB ect. sehr dankbar.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. März 2006)

Hi,

letztlich ist alles im Leben immer ein Risiko - auch Webhosting 

Damit du, ohne Zutun anderer, nicht abgemahnt wirst, solltest du Dinge wie ein korrektes Impressum und PAngV beachten. Zu beiden Themen sollte es ausreichend Beiträge im Internet geben.

Ganz entscheidend ist auch, dass du entsprechende Linuxkenntnisse mitbringst, um den Server fachmännisch warten zu können, so dass dir später im Ernstfall niemand grobe Fahrlässigkeit unterstellen kann. Alternativ solltest du mit dem Gedanken spielen, einen Managed Server zu mieten, so dass die Administration durch einen erfahrenen Anbieter übernommen wird. Falls an letzterem Interesse besteht, bitte einfach mal eine PN / Email schicken.


----------



## Gumbo (6. März 2006)

Setze dich am besten mit einem Anwalt für Internetrecht in Verbingung. Der wird am ehesten wissen, was wichtig und richtig ist. Vielleicht kann er auch mit zusammen die AGB ausarbeiten und verfassen.

Was den Server selbst angeht, solltest du ihn und seine Software – vor allem der Webserver und PHP – so restriktiv wie gerade noch akzeptabel einrichten. Denn sonst kann auch eine Fahrlässigkeit eines Kundens auf dich zurückfallen, da dein Server einfach nur mit einem offenen Scheunentor verglichen werden kann.


----------

